# Mentors in the southern states?



## Ankali (Oct 2, 2011)

I won't have the space for a mousery for about 2 years, but I'll need every bit of that time to learn. I currently breed Campbell's Russian Dwarf hamsters and their genetics are extremely simple compared to those of a mouse.

I am curious to know if any of you would be willing to be a hands-on mentor?
I am currently located in middle Tennessee. I will be moving to Lexington, Ky next fall, and my husband is stationed near Norfolk, Va. So any of those general areas would be great 
I am willing to travel several hours and maybe stay a weekend in a cheap hotel for the mouseries that are a bit of a drive away.

I wasn't quite sure where to post this so please correct me if I am wrong.

Thank you!


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

There is a meeting in Penn in about two weeks. The info is posted on mouselovers.com


----------

